# Thinks things will be the same



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

So he started talking about us and issues last February. By August he wanted a separation but didn't leave the house. By November he moved out. However he thinks the separation is what we make of it legal or not. He thinks we can still go on outings with the kids together such as amusement parks or dinner. That is just out of the question for me and way too confusing for the kids. It just seems so unusual for him to come by. As if nothing happened. Reality is still not sinking in for him.


----------

